

Ask HN: How to turn $10,000 into $100,000 in a relatively short period of time? - 0x47

Along the lines of this post:<p>Ask HN: How to turn $1,000 into $10,000 in a relatively short period of time? - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1480246<p>However, in this case a relatively short time might be 1-2 years. As we all know, value is in the execution so anyone willing to share some ideas?
======
gdl
Get 10 people to buy pamphlets for $10,000 each, in which it is explained how
to turn $10,000 into $100,000 within 1-2 years by selling pamphlets. I suggest
marketing to Lisp programmers as they will be enticed by the brilliant logic
of the recursion and fall right into your trap.

Also, if you do this, you owe me $10,000.

------
noonespecial
How soon until "Ask HN: I have 50 cents. How can I turn it into a million
dollars by tomorrow morning?"

------
iamdave
High yield money market savings.

Question of my own now: what is with this spur of people wanting ultra fast
turn-arounds on small amounts of money? Genuine question, as maybe I come from
an antiquated method of thinking, but if you want to invest with a turn around
of two years, you might be investing for the wrong reason.

~~~
0x47
I'm not limiting ideas to investing in an traditional since. I was thinking
more along the lines of, I have 10k, how can I best leverage that 10k to make
more money. For example:

I have some programming skills, so i make an iphone app spend 5k on
development tools and then another 5k on advertising. Selling my app for $10
and trying to make 10,000 sales. I think 1-2 years is a reasonable timeframe
for this. To me this is what business is all about. Finding a way to take a
small amount of money, applying your skills and turning it into a larger sum.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
What do you live on during that time?

~~~
0x47
Ramen? I don't know, exercise left up to the reader... The question was how do
you make more money with 10k, not how do I live off 10k and make money.

